
Homeless Women Are the Sexual Assault Survivors No One Talks About - andrewl
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2018/10/26/feature/sexual-assault-survivors-include-homeless-women-heres-what-happened-to-me/
======
DanBC
A UK charity doing good work here is the Nelson Trust.
[https://nelsontrust.com/](https://nelsontrust.com/)

